# Finally!!!



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

We finally found a food that gives her normal poos,:chili: Acana Redlands. She really like wet food added to it, which wet, canned, foods are not too night in protine, I do not want to go back to where we were!! :blink:


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

Yay! Acana is a good food...My sister's yorkie did really well on their grain-free varieties (especially the Pacifica)...she was a picky dog too! And I think everyone here can appreciate a good poo lol glad your pup is doing well on it


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good news! Of my 4 Violet seems to have the most sensitive stomach. She!s not picky, but I really have to watch how much fruits and veggies she has or she gets soft poo too.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*So Happy for You And The Little One. Happy Poops!!!!*
*Yogi and Mommy!*


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrads, it is difficult to find one that they like and that keeps the digestive system right.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Glad you found something that works! Oakley is such a picky eater, I'm still trying to find a good food for him!


----------

